# Freeze Proof Padlocks?



## Rickstir (Jun 28, 2006)

The padlock on our gas tank is frozen. Anyone have any experience with freeze/frost proof padlocks?


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

I spray WD-40 on and in all my locks a couple times a year and have no problems with them.
The ones exposed to freezing rain/ice have a piece of rubber tire nailed above them to form a flap.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Even the rubber coated ones freeze. About all you can do is thaw them out as needed. If its not real cold cupping them in your hands and breathing on them will work. Or get a can of that lock defroster stuff.
Wd-40 will make keeping them thawed alot easier


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Heat the key with a lighter and then put it in. In a few seconds it should have warmed the lock tumblers enough for them to release. 

Then take the lock inside or otherwise heat it to drive the moisture out, then lubricate it properly and I don't think you will have anymore problems with moisture until the lubricant has washed away from rains.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Highground said:


> I spray WD-40 on and in all my locks a couple times a year and have no problems with them.
> The ones exposed to freezing rain/ice have a piece of rubber tire nailed above them to form a flap.


this is exactly what we do


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The oil and gas companies in the area always use brass locks on the gates. The expensive steel master locks I tried always froze.


----------



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

I maintain equipment locked with master brand locks. Over a hundred of them. Every year or two, I spray them with silicone spray. It keeps them from freezing and keeps them in good working order even in harsh conditions.


----------

